
Starlink Daily Coverage Estimates - trothamel
https://sebsebmc.github.io/starlink-coverage/index.html
======
woliveirajr
Rural area where I spend some weekends have 65% of coverage (97% for 25
degrees).

Considering that there was 0% coverage for 2G/3G/4G, I wish that Starlink
begins as soon as possible to provide internet here.

It's much better than I expected!

~~~
mdrabla
Keep in mind, though, this is assuming there's a ground link station in that
'tile'

~~~
zaroth
The inter-satellite routing is essential to providing worldwide coverage.

I read at one point they couldn’t deploy the laser communication between
satellites because all the components wouldn’t completely burn up on re-entry.
Not sure I quite buy that explanation, but I hope they are ultimately able to
get it working and deployed.

